# betta tank



## Jenkums (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello everyone this is Betta related but could get off topic if so I appologize. I have a 10 gallon tank set up right now with a Betta, Albino Bristlenose pleco, and one neon tetra (it was a school of 5 tetras but someone killed the rest not sure if it was the betta or pleco, neither one of them show any aggression to the last neon) I got a nice 20 gal long set up at a local thrift store I want to set up and Im not sure how Im going to go about it. I REALLY want a redtail shark tank but I know 20 isnt big enough. So Im thinking I might move the betta and pleco to the 20 gal and build a tank around them, or leave the betta in the 10 and make a gourami or cichlid tank in the 20. Just kinda looking for ideas and what the best idea is with my betta since he(I think he lol) seems the most likely culprit to be the aggressive one who killed the tetras. 

Also the 10 has been set up in tthe present location for over a year and a year at a previous local, but when we moved I moved with a couple gallons of the old water to use in the new set up so it hasnt had any complete downtime in over 2 years.

not sure of my numbers on the water at the moment but I will post when I get them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You could easily build a 20 around a betta and pleco.Ive found rasboras are good tank mates as are head and tail light and glolight tetras.They seem to move pretty fast for a betta to catch up.

I could tell you if the betta is male or female via a pic.If hes got long fins then definitely a male.

Have you thought about live plants?not sure if you have them or not but they are an essential part of most aquariums,IMO/IME.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you sure he tetras were killed or might they have died of other causes? If they were killed it was the Betta.

Do you want both tanks set up or are you thinking you'd rather just have the 20 gallon?


----------



## Jenkums (Mar 25, 2010)

I think Im going to do both tanks. yea the Tetras were definately killed after a few days we found 2 missing eyeballs and beat up then another a couple days later then the fourth. one still alive and a year later hasnt been touched. but a single neon tetra is kinda funny looking lol. Checked my numbers yesterday and cant say the exact numbers since my chart on the bottle got wet stuch and tore. but they were high. Nitrates were off the chart, I did a full empty and clean on the tank keeping the fish in a couble gallons of origional water. Tank looks great now, did all this because I had to move the tank to a different room in the house.


----------

